
This is what happens to your servers when you are under DDoS - ktsaou
I added SYNPROXY to netdata and posted here: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.reddit.com&#x2F;r&#x2F;linux&#x2F;comments&#x2F;4dyqdj&#x2F;realtime_monitoring_of_linux_antiddos_protection&#x2F;<p>Then they attacked, today, the netdata demo server, twice!<p>Do you want to see what happens to your servers when you are DDoS?<p>1. Go to http:&#x2F;&#x2F;netdata.firehol.org&#x2F;#netdata<p>2. zoom out the netdata.requests chart completely (if you follow the link, it will be just on your screen, just under the pop-up) (zoom out using SHIFT + mouse wheel, on chrome and opera only - sorry no zoom on firefox and IE yet)<p>3. you will see 2 spikes<p>4. Zoom in to any of them and then navigate to the all the other charts.<p>This is what happens when you are under DDoS! Check nginx, CPU, interrupts, the connection tracker (peaked at 37.000 connections!).<p>Do it now, the server has a round robin DB, of 24 hours only - it will be available for about 12 hours only.<p>Unbelievable!
======
ktsaou
See the attack here:
[http://netdata.firehol.org/#netdata](http://netdata.firehol.org/#netdata)
(follow the instructions above)

My post to reddit:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/linux/comments/4dyqdj/realtime_moni...](https://www.reddit.com/r/linux/comments/4dyqdj/realtime_monitoring_of_linux_antiddos_protection/)

The article at the netdata wiki:
[https://github.com/firehol/netdata/wiki/Monitoring-
SYNPROXY](https://github.com/firehol/netdata/wiki/Monitoring-SYNPROXY) (and my
response to the attackers)

------
ktsaou
direct link to the first attack:
[http://netdata.firehol.org/?force_before_ms=1460213988000&fo...](http://netdata.firehol.org/?force_before_ms=1460213988000&force_after_ms=1460213669000#netdata)

direct link to the second attack:
[http://netdata.firehol.org/?force_before_ms=1460226227000&fo...](http://netdata.firehol.org/?force_before_ms=1460226227000&force_after_ms=1460225741000#netdata)

